# Luckiest russian truck driver Whay do you think



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Daughter and coleagues think this is an insurance scam
What do you think
Dave p


----------



## bigfrank3 (Mar 26, 2007)

I don't think I want to be that lucky  

Frank


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

No I think the artic driver was asleep and did not see that the lorry in front had stopped. it was stationary all the way through.

cabby


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

A lucky escape! And if he had his seatbelts on he would have missed all the fun. :wink:


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

I saw it on the main Italian news last night. Couldn't help wondering, who did the filming?
saluti,
eddied


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Where was his windscreen.

DAve p


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

eddied said:


> I saw it on the main Italian news last night. Couldn't help wondering, who did the filming?


Spoke to a russian man. Many cars there now have cameras filming because of problems with hit and run and insurance fraud.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Good jobs for stuntmen.

Dave p


----------



## Spiritofherald (May 18, 2012)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Where was his windscreen.
> 
> DAve p


You can see the windscreen falling to the ground.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 21, 2009)

DTPCHEMICALS said:


> Daughter and coleagues think this is an insurance scam What do you think Dave p


No way, have they really looked at the footage ?

Driving an artic LGV blind, round a stationary artic LGV into a live lane and the path of an oncoming rigid LGV.

Too many variables to predict the outcome of that one if it was a deliberate act IMO and very lucky for it not to have been a multiple fatality.

I do find myself wondering why the driver of the offending vehicle didn't go for the safety of the hardshoulder to the right, but other than not paying attention in the first place, his split second decision to swerve to the left was probably a reflex reaction.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

I used to do a lot of business in Russia and the Eastern Bloc. Their driving is truly atrocious and the outcome of the video is, sadly, rare. In 25 years, I witnessed many such accidents .... some of them the result of drunken truck drivers.

5 years ago, I was in Riga on my way into the city from the airport (quite a short distance) and there was a very bad head-on smash between two cars on the main highway. The speed limit was 50kph but the damage showed the speed(s) must have been far higher. One car had Latvian plates and the other had Russian plates. Police and ambulance attended the scene, ignored the Russian car and driver and tended the Latvian. After the Latvian driver was despatched to hospital, the police then turned their attention to the other car. The driver was seriously injured, mumbling in Russian. All they did was, with the help of bystanders, push the car off the road and call the Russian consulate. In the next 10 minutes or so, the driver died and everyone dispersed.

I asked my Latvian colleague if this was normal and he replied that it was - as a nation, the Latvians suffered greatly under Russian occupation, and this was pay-back time.

Colin


----------

